# shiro price



## hgihkcin (Sep 27, 2007)

im looking into buying a 1988 300zx shiro edition with 160000 miles on it, how much should i offer for it? the guy wants 3200 but i dont think tis worth that much.


----------



## watagg (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, This is a hard question to answer. There are a lot of factors. First thing to remember is that some thing is only worth what someone will pay for it. Next before buying any special edition of any kind of car, make sure that it is really what they say it is. (my car has a lot of 50th ed. parts but is not a real 50th ed.) A good place to look to find out what a real shiro has is US 1988 300ZX SS Registry and Information (before az bum tells you). Now to answer you question. If the car in good to excellent condition then this price would be about right. (according to kelly blue book) If the car is in fair condition then a little under $3000 is closer to kbb price. But remember it is really only worth how much you would pay for it. Look for yourself at kbb.com


----------



## hgihkcin (Sep 27, 2007)

what are some common problems too look for in 300zx?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Mostly rust. Under the hatch carpet and in the wheel wells. Most everything else could be determined by a test drive. If the seller won't let you test drive it, even with you leaving appropriate collateral (car keys, wallet, girlfriend......), then walk away. And make sure you test drive it cold. The car being pre-warmed up by the seller can mask a lot of problems.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

What to look for when buying a 300ZX

and if you can't describe the condition and/or what it needs, then there is no way anyone can tell you what it's worth.


----------

